# How to convert from sub class 457 to permanent residency visa



## arin_1512 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

I will be shifting to melbourne in august under Subclass 457 visa. My wife would be coming along with me as a dependant. 

I would really appreciate if somebody can highlight on the process of converting my Subclass 457 visa to permanent residency visa. 

Also, can my wife as a dependant while working in melbourne be able to apply for a permanent residency visa on her own.

I have tried to gather info from the immi.gov.au site, however have not been able to get a very clear understanding.

Thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Firstly you'll have to see if you qualify for the 175 visa Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

I think you'll have to go offshore to get get your visa grant as the 175 is intended for offshore applications. Anyhoo, have a look at the link and it should be explained there.

If you qualify then there's no reason why your wife should apply in her own right, she would go on your application as a dependant.

Dolly


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi.

Just came accross your post - have you managed to find any more information on this as i am interested to know how you converted from 457 visa to a permanent visa.

Cheers



arin_1512 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be shifting to melbourne in august under Subclass 457 visa. My wife would be coming along with me as a dependant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

You don't 'convert' a 457 into PR and their is no guaranteed route to get PR if you have a 457.

You can apply for whichever PR visa that you can meet the criteria for when you want. It might be your employer sponsors you or you apply independently. But not everyone or every occupation meets the criteria for PR. So if that is your aim be sure to check all the requirements and that you meet them or you could find yourself going home when your 457 ends.


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you should read about 121/856 visa.

After working for 2 years using 457 visa, you should be able to get PR using 121/856.


----------

